# Septic tank



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

If a septic tank hasn't been used for 2 years or maybe a bit more, what work will need to be done on it to make it useable again? Anything to be wary of, any advice appreciated.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

the normal septic tank doesn't have to have anything done to it except emptying whenever it is full and the water backs up. If it is "just a hole in the ground" then it normally works for decades but if a modern plastic three compartment tank then when it is emptied it should be refilled with items to encourage bacteria - I have no idea what they are called in English or Spanish 

Davexf


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks for your reply. I thought there was more to them than that!! Your answer had put my mind at rest


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tammy123 said:


> Many thanks for your reply. I thought there was more to them than that!! Your answer had put my mind at rest


If it's a fosa negra or fosa sepitca, then the way it works is that bacteria break down any solids leaving 'cleanish' water at the top which eventually flows out into a soakaway.

The problem is that these 'vents' at the top of the tank can dry out and can block up. There's nothing you can do about this.

The net result is that it will need emptying more frequently as the waste water can't soak away.


We were told that we should NEVER have to empty our fosa negra - once we did, then we would have to do it more and more frequently.


So, if yours hasn't been used for ages, it may have dried out.


----------

